#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新獸報到

## 楓月

大家好，我是楓月。我從以前就發現到這個網站，也一直猶豫要不要註冊，而且看到大家的畫就覺得自己畫的有點不好，所以我希望可以在這裡磨練，也希望能有所成長，請大家多多指教(>///<)

----------


## 峰峰

Hi~楓月

你好我是峰峰~
我也是以前有看過這個網站，也猶豫過要不要註冊
(我之前沒加入的原因是害怕交際，覺得很緊張~看到一堆繪師畫的圖超好看
自己沒有才華等等的想法XD) :jcdragon-xd: 
加入後發現這邊的獸都很好，常常可以看到有趣的留言，那繪畫方面我也在學習中呢~(一起加油 :jcdragon-xp: 
歡迎楓月來到狼之樂園! :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 祇森

嗨！楓月你好

你可以叫我衹ㄓˇ森或衹ㄑㄧˊ森
歡迎你來到樂園
也希望我們大家都可以在畫畫方面有所進步~~

請多指教

----------


## Kˍ

嗨！楓月！
我是K

你能註冊真是太好了！
希望能跟你當朋友！
我們一起努力吧！
也請你多多指教！ :Very Happy:

----------


## 月光雪貂

楓月你好~，我是月光雪貂，歡迎你來到狼之樂園~，我是一隻不斷努力畫畫，但是只要兩三天不畫，技術就會歸零的雪貂XD

希望能一起在這裡分享經驗，一起學習，一起進步，很高興認識你，以後還請多多指教:3(鞠躬

----------

